
On “Quantum Supremacy” - madars
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2019/10/on-quantum-supremacy/
======
AdrienLemaire
Here's a Seeker video regarding Google's leaked paper, that makes it easier to
understand IBM's blog post: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyuf1zt-
TpU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyuf1zt-TpU)

